# April fools day.



## Jonsgirl80

Sorry ladies just need to have a bit of a rant.

Hubby came into me this morning and said "did you know my sister was pregnant?" 

Errr no and I thought either her or your parents might have mentioned it considering we saw them on Sunday. Turns out it's been posted on ******** by her boyfriend "guess who's going to be a daddy again" with a scan picture.

So I said "that's really great news" and then as soon as he'd left I burst into tears  - my heart was literally broken.

Later i decided to go on ******** and do my duty and give congratulations and I see lots of people saying they are pregnant or about to be daddies. 

Turns out it's an April fools joke!! I mean what the actual f??!!

Whoever thought that that was funny must be mental! 

I'm not usually sensitive and I'm not one of these that thinks that nobody else should even mention pregnancy just because I can't get pregnant - when my friends are pregnant I am genuinely happy for them (if a little envious) but seriously?? That's just not funny.

I'm really upset


----------



## Pudding34

I don't blame you Jonsgirl80!

This just goes to show that people that don't have fertility issues, JUST DONT GET IT!

They think its funny to joke about these things and don't for one tiny moment that these fake "announcements" might be hard for people with issues to deal with, as you say we try so hard to be happy when people get pregnant but it is a real struggle for us and punches us in the gut like a heavyweight champion!

Once again it shows us that there are two types of people in this world, those that suffer IF and those that don't and those that don't just will never understand it! it wont even cross their minds that a fertility challenged couple may have seen that and been upset!

I have to own up to once upon a time asking a work colleague if we would "hear the patter of tiny feet" about a year or so after his wedding, he replied that his wife had just miscarried and i was floored I literally wanted the ground to open up and swallow me whole, I have never uttered those words since!

It just goes to show that people don't mean to be mean they just haven't got a clue about what some of us go through and to be honest I hope they never will because I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy!  oh well maybe my worst enemy!!!!!! only kidding!

Stay strong sweetie there will be other days like this but you will get through them and it will make you a stronger person and a better parent in the long run!

Pudding
x


----------



## jenni01

How sick can people get?
Stupid


----------



## Bubbles12

I think its totally disgusting! I too have had the 'april fools pregnancies' on **... Infertility is not a rare condition and just wish people would be considering of that!

I suppose I find it somewhat difficult as I lost my 1st baby on April fools!!

X


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Thanks guys - I thought it was just me being sensitive.

I would feel it so much more I think if hubby's sister was pregnant as we don't have an easy relationship. 

She said recently she'd been feeling really sick and had gone off certain foods so I was expecting an announcement soon but didnt think it would upset me so much - and then to find out it's a hoax!!!!

So many people I know are actually pregnant at the moment and it's really hard to handle - I don't need fake ones too. 

I'm trying to forgive as most of them don't know what we are going through but even if they did they probably wouldn't get it.


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi hope,

So sorry to hear about your loss.

It's true what you say though - they wouldn't joke about having any other health condition would they? Not that pregnancy is an illness but you know what I mean. X


----------



## Jonsgirl80

I'm just so sad at the moment and this was the final straw.

Waiting for AF to start so I can start my cycle and I should be excited but I just feel desolate and hopeless and angry. 

Angry that I can't do the most natural thing in the world, angry that I have to go through this and pay out our life savings to do what most people do freely an easily, angry that most of my friends are popping out kids left right and centre including a few who I know will be crappy parents - most of all angry that this is turning me into the kind of person that gets angry when people I care about have such wonderful news - I never used to be jealous and bitter 

There I said it - I've been putting on a brave face but it's been bubbling away under the surface. Not sure if I feel better or ten times worse for admitting to having such ugly emotions


----------



## jenni01

So very sorry for your loss "Hope"  
"Jonsgirl".....There is nothing wrong with having a rant about how you feel...
If I could I would have a padded room in my house and go in it "quite frequently!" and scream at the top of my lung's "WHY?" 
People are so very insensitive and are ignorant about how we all feel.
The pressure on us all emotionally, physically and financially is so immense that only people who suffer with IF can understand.
My MIL say's her arm's are aching to hold her grandson/granddaughter!!!.....So I kindly reminded her that my heartache's for my losses and that my arm's feel empty every day! 
Jen.x


----------



## Pudding34

I think you will feel better for letting it out hun! 

they are not ugly emotions they are just true emotions and you deserve to vent them!

Whether they admit it to themselves or not I think most women on here feel the same way and it could easily have been me that wrote your post!

You mustn't feel bad about being jealous or angry you deserve to be angry!

I'm sick of putting a brave face on when other people get pregnant or post pictures of their kiddies on ********! I'm sick of explaining IF and IVF and ICSI and everything else that I have had to learn about and cope with to people and smiling and saying but its all going to be okay in the end, it will work!

This is good Jonsgirl80 its very cathartic, I invite other ladies out there to tell us all what you are angry or sick of!

Pudding
x


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Thanks girls 

It's just so hard isn't it - I can't even really talk to hubby about how I feel because our issue is male factor and I don't want him to feel any worse than he already does. 

He is also absolutely convinced that it will work first time and won't consider the possibility of failure so I have to shoulder all this worry on my own, smile and hold everything together.

The only people that know are our parents and one of my friends - my mum just says she can't understand why we are putting ourselves through all this but then says we need to crack on as I'm not getting any younger - errrr I'm only 33.

My parents in law are the most understanding as they've been through the same thing - hubby and his sister were adopted as they couldn't have kids - they understand are are behind us all the way although they keep saying we are lucky as IVF didn't exist when they were younger - it was adoption or nothing - I understand where they're coming from but I don't feel lucky.


----------



## LadyPatience

Pudding34 said:


> This is good Jonsgirl80 its very cathartic, I invite other ladies out there to tell us all what you are angry or sick of!


Since you asked....!

- People who get pregnant and then freak out about how they're not ready for it. I know someone who had a meltdown when it took her four months (!!) to get pregnant and now is a) devastated that she is going to have to be pregnant / bring up a child in a house with a lodger and b) terrified of the lodger moving out as they basically cover the mortgage for them. Oh - and she doesn't really work, otherwise she would probably be able to pay her own mortgage.

- People who shout about their surprise pregnancies and how easily they fall pregnant. Insensitive, and actually really tacky. Ill-educated teenagers get pregnant by accident, ladies.

- Women who behave like they've done the world a favour by bearing a child. Wow, thanks!

- People who insist on emailing baby pictures with stupid subject lines like 'Someone's taken a liking to Mummy's shoes...' and such like. Pass the bucket.

- Pregnant people getting in my way. I'm being brutally honest now but sometimes I imagine pushing them over.

Jonsgirl you are so not alone and we all have these ugly feelings. I call them witchy feelings as they just make me feel all shrivelled and joyless, but having a laugh about it is no bad thing. Come on, who else wants a rant??

LP XXX


----------



## mrs_ss30

LadyPatience-

'Pregnant people getting in my way. I'm being brutally honest now but sometimes I imagine pushing them over'

That has made me absolutely howl!!  Absolutely brilliant!  That will continue to make me laugh all week long.  Love it!


----------



## Caz

I have to admit I did laugh at that. It also reminded me of this: 



 

I once got caught by a (non April fool) "I'm pregnant" prank by a friend. Not nice at all. And not even original. 



/links


----------



## Pudding34

This put a big smile in my face!

Pudding
X


----------



## jenni01

So funny!!


----------



## Wisp

LadyPatience, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! That comment about pushing them over has just made me burst out laughing and I am at work! That has brightened my day...that is so funny! How sadistic must I be, lol!!!  I wish I could read that again for the first time! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wisp

Actually I do have a rant I want to get out.....................my DH has two children and I get SO sick of his parents going on about them all the time, so and so did this, so and so did that, oh did you know so and so is so advanced at reading and so and so was so wonderful in the school play, look at this lovely photo of so and so, and so and so together.........I DON'T BLOODY CARE, I'M NOT INTERESTED, ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## scribbles

Maybe the fake pregnancy announcements are there because they're so amazingly funny and hilari....oh hang on, no they're not, it's  horribly cruel, utterly stupid and ridiculously unfunny....or maybe the menopause inducing drugs are messing with my sense of humour....


----------



## LadyPatience

Oh wow - glad to have delighted so many of you! Also glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks it. At least you'll all be thinking it now   

Scribbles - it's not the drugs, love. Those fake pregnancy announcements are pathetic and I'm so glad I came off ******** two weeks ago as they would've mucked up my day yesterday for sure. 

Wisp - I hate grandparent chat as well. My MIL is forever whipping out her iPad to show me endless tedious pictures of DN (?) just sitting there staring into space and being (apparently) hilarious. GREAT. 

Can I also add that I hate smug dads while we're having a moan? Keep them coming, this is so much fun 

LPXXX


----------



## Pudding34

gailgegirl technically you didn't say it out loud you typed it on here but I wouldn't judge you one little bit if you did!

I cant stand people that complain about their morning sickness and their swollen ankles and the things they cant eat! I'm right there with you on wanting to smack them in the mush in fact you will have to stand in line behind me!

I said that to my fertility challenged sister in law who said to me "when you are pregnant you will be just the same", silly me for expecting her to understand, I will not be like that, I will enjoy every single little minute of  pregnancy and I know this because when I had my last chemical I had a crashing headache on the day after my positive test and although it hurt like hell I was happy with it because my mum said she had awful headaches during the early stages of both of her pregnancies! seemed a bit unfair that I had that and then it went to a BFN almost made the fall that bit harder!

Bring on the annoying symptoms and the restrictions on food and all that other stuff I would love to have to "suffer" through them!

Pudding
x


----------



## sickofwaiting

WTF?!! Who does a fake pregnancy announcement?! That's horrible and so insensitive!!!! They really have NO IDEA what we are going through. Stuff like this makes me so angry. Sometimes I want to have an outburst about all the stuff I've been through to shut people up. I did that once actually at a party....I was drunk and someone was moaning about her kids and I slammed my handful of peanuts down and yelled 'WANNA SWAP?!!' Then ran out and cried in the loo whilst being sick! Lol. Not like me at all to do that but I just snapped! I did apologise to her and she was really sweet actually. People just don't think before they speak... X


----------



## LadyPatience

gailgegirl said:


> ' I really really wanted to post that but I just ate biscuits and hoped she smacked her head off the bath while balancing on one leg putting on fake tan! I CANNOT BELIEVE I said that out loud....


I actually love you


----------



## scribbles

Oh I've found something almost as bad as Mother's Day - Tesco's mother if the year!!!!!!!

Us infertile myrtles are mere mortals compared to mums, we are clearly unworthy....


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Grrr! Pregnant friend on ******** moaning that she can't eat pâté or runny fried egg sandwiches!! FFS what is wrong with these people!  I would happily never eat those things again if I thought it would do me any good!! 

On another note - hubby went into work today and apparently there was a big sign up because a lot of the staff had been posting these fake pregnancy announcements on ******** and it's got back to management - turns out quite a few people were upset by it. 

The sign advised them not to be so stupid and to think about how their "jokes" might have affected others who might be struggling with infertility or had lost a child. Apparently there were a lot of sheepish faces there this afternoon - good!


----------



## Pudding34

Jonsgirl80

I'm glad somebody pointed it out to these idiots! 

We can't or we will be seen to be jealous/bitter/unable to revel in others joy!

As you said they wouldn't joke about having some other health issue and then say only kidding I'm perfectly healthy! Ha ha ha! Would they!

Pudding
X


----------



## jenni01

I'm glad that they were pulled up about their stupid "joke" but even still it just show's the lack of intelligence that people have in the first place!!. 
Apparently, so I've been told, by the women of wise!, those who have experienced life to the full (yeah right!) that I'm bound to get pregnant this time cos one of the chair's at work is getting everyone pregnant!! (work on checkout's)
Well my God.....stop the bus....what the hell am I saving for?...I just need to find this infamous chair and sit on it and then" HeyPresto" I'm "one of the girl's"..
Oh Yes and one more for the road is "Well when it does happen at least you can use your staff discount on the baby stuff!!" (10%).....
Oh that's the whole reason why we're doing this!!! I completely forgot!!
Silly me....must respect those who are of wise way's!! 
So this it's what's in my head first thing in the morning!! Ok back away from the computer!! 
Have a good day everyone and try not to scream at the clichés  
Jen.x


----------



## Pudding34

I work from home, we don't have a magic chair here!

Guess I will have to find another job with a magic chair if I want to get pregnant, never mind the drugs and the rest of IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God I hate people that say silly things like that to us, i think they think it is helping but really it is just insulting us and making light of what is a really hard process for us!

Pudding
x


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Yeah I was really pleased when hubby told me. i have a feeling someone in management must be going through IF too. I doubt anyone would have thought of it otherwise 

I also work from home too pudding - obviously that's where we are going wrong - no magic fertility chairs   x


----------



## NatW

Oh thank you for making me smile ladies! Some of your comments are just priceless!

On the subject of **, a lot of my friends put up on April 1st about not 'joking' they are pregnant, as it's not fair to people with IF or who have lost a baby, which I thought was really nice, until the same bunch of friends then decided to 'play' the quiz telling them how many children they would have!! And then joking about it!! 'Oh no way, would I have 5 kids', or '3 is enough for me'. Funny how there's never an option on these quizzes, 'sorry, if you want to have children you'll have to go through months of invasive medical procedures, potentially spend a lot of money and then nothing is guaranteed.'

Phew, feel better for this, I think I might be ranting some more!
xx


----------



## Selby88

It's strange to find everyone here thinking exactly as I do! A couple of years ago there was a ******** breast cancer campaign where you had to 'joke' about how pregnant you were, just to get people guessing. I remember I had just miscarried and was so upset by it. I think so many people just don't think these things through...

In fact I find ******** a real issue sometimes and I'm thinking of ditching it entirely!

I know it's difficult for many of us to see kids all over ********, but that aside I really would rather find out about my friends lives anyway, what they are doing, rather than reading that little johnny just ate his first fish finger. Who cares?  

Am I a bad person??!!!

Keep strong ladies. 
Xxx


----------



## LadyPatience

Ditch ********, Selby! Best thing I've done in ages. And no you're not a bad person - I couldn't be happier that my day is no longer blighted by the smug self congratulating showboating that goes on. It's just another level of competitiveness innit?

I stayed with friends recently and dad of the year presented little girl with a handmade three cheese pizza ON A WOODEN BLOCK. Nearly spat my wine out but managed not to fall on the floor laughing.


----------



## Jonsgirl80

No selby you're not a bad person - just an honest one  

While we're on the subject i'll tell you another thing that really annoys me on ********? 

The shared pictures that say things like "the first time I held your tiny hand I became complete, I was nothing before I had you, my children mean everything to me - like and share if you have a child who makes your life worth living" or many variations on the same theme. 

Yeah ok, you had a kid and you love them - you don't need to tell us every five seconds! 

Obviously ladies who have no children have no purpose in life whatsoever and are to be pitied  

I get at least twenty of these a day on my ******** wall. They actually make me nauseous.


----------



## jenni01

STOP thinking that you're bad for feeling the way that you do!
It's refreshing to be able to say how we feel and not to be judged!
I had a customer the other week who had twin's and they where crying so when she said to me "Oh you can have one if you want haha!"
I actually said "Ok which one!" 
Have a good day everyone and don't let the   get you down!!
Jen.x


----------



## Arrows

Jonsgirl, I am so, so pleased your work pulled everyone up on their horrible April Fools Pranks. When you made the comment originally I nearly cried as it brought back some bad memories.

We tried for 5yrs and haven't prevented for 7.5yrs. We did Clomid, 2* IVF and had 2 m/c. We then decided to adopt which was the right choice for us. 


You would not believe the horrible comments I have been given -
from 
'well you're only young (30), you can still get pregnant' -this from a doctor sat in front of my medical records stating clearly I don't ovulate properly and lost the 2 pregnancies I did achieve very early on, grrrrr.

to

'oh well so-and-so adopted then got pregnant, so now you're bound to' (sorry but it doesn't work like that for one and how dare they think an adopted child is somehow second best!')

However, on the other side of things -there is an assumption that if (I hope and pray everyone succeeds, whichever route you chose) you have a child after treatment that you're suddenly fine with everything.
It's not true -it still hurts. You will always remember the hell you went though, the intrusion and you will ALWAYS be extra aware of the hurt that comments and so-called-jokes have. Every pregnancy and birth announcement still has the ability to stop you in your tracks too.

BTW, how much does everyone hate that 'we love mums. Take it from us you're doing great' ad?!!!
What about the rest of the population?! What about sh*tty mum's who treat their kids like dirt (15,000 And Counting which was on last night)?!


----------



## LadyPatience

OMG I hate that 'you're doing great' advert. I have to switch over as soon as it comes on. Know what else I hate? Getting Baby Boden (and similar) catalogues through my door. That'll teach me to buy nice things for my nieces and nephews. Constant reminder of what I've yet to achieve...


----------



## jenni01

Argh!!!
That bloomin advert does my pip in! 
They should do one of a woman in bed hugging her pillow crying her eye's out and then in the next shot with full make-up on at work smiling...
"Women with IF, trust me you're doing great!"


----------



## Wisp

Jenni01, I love that you said, "okay which one" when the woman offered you one of her twins, brilliant!

This morning my DH and I woke up and thought we could hear a crying baby outside...I said "do you think someone's left one on our doorstep, how brilliant would that be!"  I really wanted it to be true. Has anyone seen The Odd Life of Timothy Green by the way?? We cried our eyes out, but it's a great film.  Anyway it turns out it was our cat crying to come in! No such luck on the baby front .

Something that really got to me a while ago was when my friend, who has one baby already, decided to call me up and talk about the hard time they were having trying to decide if they should have another baby or not, as it was sooo hard when the first one was born and they really struggled! I just couldn't believe it...I thought Hello!! We have been TTC for what feels like forever, how insensitive can you be!!!  If only it was just up to us to decide to have baby and hey presto!!

Arghh all those adverts are awful, my DH hates them as he thinks there so sexiest, there isn't anything like that about Dad's!


----------



## Pudding34

Wisp I would have just hung up!

I had a friend who had a baby on the day I started bleeding on my first chemical, not her fault in any way that it was the same day just wanted to emphasise my sensitivity to it, anyway she called me about a month after and told me she knew exactly how i felt about the IVF and my chemical pregnancy because she had post natal depression!

Now before anybody jumps up and down on my head because "post natal depression is a real thing and shouldn't be sneered at" that is not what I am doing at all but there is absolutely no way that somebody can tell a woman suffering with IF that they know how she feels because they have had depression over having the one thing that an IF woman yearns and prays and crys for every day!

I haven't watched that movie, because I know I would just cry and cry and cry, watching Eight Below was hard enough and that was about dogs! I am a crier!

Pudding
x


----------



## Wisp

Ahhh I cried my eyes out at that one too! Timothy Green was so good, but it was really painful for both of us to watch as well  .

Another dog one that made me cry and cry, was Hatchi: A Dogs Tale, something like that, my god that's another bad one!! 

As you say post-natal depression must be awful, but you just cant compare the two at all!! I think we are experiencing loss every month and in a state of bereavement that seems to never get easier!

Happy weekend


----------



## Pudding34

Wisp

What you said about being in a state of bereavement has really resonated with me! its like its constant isnt it!

We got bad news today, we had some tests carried out at Serum and the results came back today, they want us both to go on antibiotics and so have had to delay our new cycle that was supposed to start next week.

I feel like i have lost something buy losing that month! its only a month and the educated part of me thinks don't be silly its a months wait against a possible much longer wait if the problem causes the cycle to fail but even so I feel like somebody has taken something i really wanted and again I feel bereaved in a way!

I'm hoping I will be bale to lose even more weight making the cycle even more likely to be successful!

Its still so hard though no matter how hard i try to rationalise it!

Pudding
x


----------



## jenni01

Oh Pudding 
Yes realistically it is only a month but if your like me you would have already thought in your head "Well if the transfer's on such and such a day and it work's, then the baby will be here on such and such a month!".
Just try and think that at least if you have the antibiotic's that you are giving yourself the best chance of it working 
I kind of feel a bit weird about saying this but I hope you all see the funny side when I tell you....
I had to fill in the virtual form today for our clinic and when you click on Donor Egg's it then asks you for requested height, weight, eye colour etc.
Anyway there was a box that you could put in any additional request's.....sooooo
I put "Nice teeth!!"  
Jen.x


----------



## Pudding34

Jenni01 

You have made me laugh for the second time today, first time another lady on here! and from the devastated position I have been in that is no mean feat! So I thank you!

That was exactly what I thought I know exactly when a successful pregnancy would have been due!

As a woman who has had three very expensive and very painful crowns fitted I see nothing wrong with your point! 

My head says that it's only a month and that this could be the answer but my heart says not again I just can't take it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Selby88

Ahh pudding, Im so sorry about the delay. Just hope it means it is fate playing a good card for you and that one months wait is worth it. 

Oh 'that advert'. Yes I think exactly the same, every time the woman says you're doing great, I shout at the telly "how the hell do you know"  I look at half the women on our local high street, with *** hanging out, screaming at their kids with language I wouldn't use EVER. And it just makes me wonder...

Ok. I think ditching ******** is the way. thanks for the suggestion. just wish I could put a filter on other stuff like TV, shop assistants, work colleagues and every other area of life that seems to throw babies and pregnancy in my face every waking moment. Is there an island I can escape to, just for a few days

Selby xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Selby - we went away to Thailand in January after our failed cycle as we just couldn't cope and needed to get away, we went to these Islands called the Similans (they're AMAZING) and when we got on the boat they said no pregnant women are allowed to go because it's a high impact speedboat - I was sooooooo happy!!! 2 full days of no pregnant people and no babies!! Xx


----------



## Selby88

Oh that sounds brilliant Sick of... (I was about to initial that but didn't know what was polite?!)

I went to some islands in Indonesia last year on a boat with similar rules, they even wouldn't take kids. I'm thinking perhaps a more local get away needed!! Or this could get expensive!

I do enjoy getting away though. Sometimes I find it easier to cope in a place where no one knows me at all...

X 

*looking up Similans for my next trip!*


----------



## Jelliebabe

ROFL this thread is amayzeballs!  

Preggo women are smug thanks for that video!  I really laughed!  Worse though are earth mother types banging on about bloody breast feeding, organic nappies (wtf) self led weaning (yes is a mess but little Jonny is really exploring the food with all his senses) , oh and when you pitch in with  an opinion, oh well if course you wouldn't understand not having children!  Like I had any choice!

I too want to push them over and gag them in a player of organic mush.  It might shut them up for five minutes.


----------



## Selby88

Heh Jelliebabie, it is a minefield out there! 
I'm off to buy some mush for chucking! 

I got accused of having too many holidays, and the accusee said that it's not the same when you have kids... This said from someone Who knew my situation. It's not my choice!! I know I'd rather have the kids, but if I don't then who is to tell me what I spend my money on!! 

Rant overs, think I can contend with my day now!!!
X


----------



## jenni01

Thanks Pudding!!
I'm glad that we are all voicing how we feel but also getting a giggle out of it! 
We have to find the funny side of IF cos otherwise I think we'd all go mad! 
Jelliebabe....I also hate the line that they give after they've waffled on "Blah blah...You know what it's like!" 
"Actually NO I don't but I do know that when I do have my child I will not bixxh and whine about everything and that I will appreciate every precious minute that I have".........(that's what I want to say!!)...(but it goes more like)...
Nod and smile," Would you like a hand with your packing?".
Anywho...
Jen.x


----------



## Pudding34

Jenni01

You are so right we have to find the funny side, even before IF I went on the funny offensive if I was uncomfortable about something, it makes things easier for me, I had to have a colposcopy app a month or so ago, when I got there the nurse said actually you didn't need to come back for another year, well thanks for that! Anyway she said as you are here shall I take a look, I said hell why not, so many people have looked up my hoohaa recently I'm thinking of issuing season tickets! 

She didn't know what to say! I started laughing and she realised I was kidding and we all had a good giggle about it! 

If we can't laugh about it all it just leaves crying all the time and I refuse to do that!

Pudding
X


----------



## jenni01

I think it's funny that as grown women who are going through so much that we still call our "bit's" funny name's!!
Pudding you say "hoohaa" and I alway's say "foofoo"


----------



## Pudding34

You say potato I say potaaato! 

Pudding
X


----------



## LadyPatience

Jelliebabe said:


> I too want to push them over and gag them in a player of organic mush. It might shut them up for five minutes.


----------



## jenni01

Never called it a Potato!! 
OK so DH bought me some "Wolfblass" (yumyum!)
I am not drinking after this weekend and then it's back to work 
So I shall bid you all a good day I'm off to get a little tiddley!!
Take care...
Jen.x


----------



## Jelliebabe

WINE!!! I'd push anyone out of the way fur that!    . Feeling proper down today which is most unlike me!  Going to look at mumsnet and their am I being unreasonable thread!  V funny it always has nutters on it!


----------



## Wisp

Pudding, just seen what you put about having to have some antibiotics, which puts you back a month, I'm sorry, it's so hard when that happens.  It's like if I have a stomach bug or a bad virus around ovulation time I always feel like I am going to lose that month of trying .  People just don't realise how precious every month is for us. Hope you're feeling a bit better now.

Jenni01 I love that you put 'nice teeth', that's hilarious but so important, hee hee!


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Jelliebabe....Are you feeling any better today?....Sorry that you where feeling low yesterday hun 
I would have gladly shared my wine with you!!
Wisp...Thanks for agreeing about the teeth thing! 
Hope everyone is OK today 
Enjoy your Sunday Roasts'!!
Jen.x


----------

